# Best Finger Rest for target shooting



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

Bo Doodle Pro500 & an NAP Quicktune 750 are 2 rests I count on.


Welcome back:thumbs_up


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

I like the blade rests if I can get good clearance, which I've found difficult with skinny target arrows. I'm shooting a Tiger Tuff blade rest with FatBoys and it's working out very well. The Tiger Tuff Deluxe Star is similar but more solid than a SuperStar. For skinny arrows I'm using a Cavalier flipper, either the Elite or the newer stick-on Champion II. I really like the latter with bows that don't have a second useable berger hole. Though I've never seen a Barnsdale in anthing but photos, they look like they have a wide arrow rest area and the Champion II may not be the best rest. Similarly the Pro 500 and Timberdoodle may setup in a near overdraw situation too. You really can't go wrong with a Cavalier flipper, IMHO. I've been using Cavalier plungers too although I just setup a Shibuya plunger on one bow and it seems to be doing well. Last but not least, the springy always seems to work well.


----------



## dragonheart (Jul 18, 2008)

*Upgrade*

You can get a cavalier Champion II that is an upgraded version of the old rest you had. Springy is a forgiving rest but may be harder to find. Flipper style rest are still very effective. I would stick with a rest that gives you good side pressure like a button.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Congratulations on owning the best finger bow out there. I shoot the old GK arrotrac on both of my Barneys. I haven't found anything better.:shade:


----------



## firemanbrown (Feb 17, 2005)

Unclegus said:


> Congratulations on owning the best finger bow out there. I shoot the old GK arrotrac on both of my Barneys. I haven't found anything better.:shade:


x2 right with Gus


----------



## fmoss3 (Apr 20, 2003)

Try a Springy rest. Been shooting them fingers for years. Shoot feathers rather than vanes though.
Frank


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

just bought something called golden key ''arro-tilt'' on ebay for $6.75 shipped . i know nothing about it but price was right .


----------



## DDSHOOTER (Aug 22, 2005)

Dropaway and will never go back. No clearance problem here. dd


----------



## gohlson (Mar 3, 2010)

I have been checking on the use of fall away rests, but it was my understanding that the rest had to conform to FITA regulations which don't allow drop away rests in competition. Did I get that wrong?


----------



## Arrow (Aug 30, 2002)

Cavalier Free Flight and a button. I have not tried much more, but I do like the simplicity.

If you can try more, do. Heck, I had a guy at the State indoor that shot a Whisker Biscut. He shot very well and it seems that it works for fingers.

Arrow


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

Best set-up I've ever shot with fingers is the old Golden Key Star Hunter with a good quality plunger!

I remove the upper arm of the Star Hunter and use only the Plunger in it's place. You can really micro-adjust the side tension needed to shoot properly with fingers (not saying you can't use a drop-away or blade launcher)!! 

This set-up offers great arrow and vane clearance as well! :thumbs_up


----------



## iawoody2 (May 24, 2007)

If anyone is interested I have 2 Star Hunters, 1 slightly used and 1 new. I might being willing to part with 1 or both. Thanks, Bob


----------

